# Trailer hitch bike rack recommendation



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

We have a tow package on our Grand Cherokee. I think I'd like to get a bike rack that you stick into that square hitch. Any recommendations? Something reasonably priced as we'll only use it a few times a year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got a Thule that I bought discontinued for 1/2 off. It was a $300 rack new and holds 4 bikes and comes with all the locks. FYI if you go with a Thule or Yakima and get one that doesn't include the locks and extras, adding them later will cost more than the high end rack.

I got mine from a former rep. PM me if you are interested and I can give you his email. I don't know if he has any left and it would also require a drive to MA to pick it up.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a Thule that I bought discontinued for 1/2 off. It was a $300 rack new and holds 4 bikes and comes with all the locks. FYI if you go with a Thule or Yakima and get one that doesn't include the locks and extras, adding them later will cost more than the high end rack.
> 
> I got mine from a former rep. PM me if you are interested and I can give you his email. I don't know if he has any left and it would also require a drive to MA to pick it up.



Thanks wa-loaf. Yeah - shoot over his info. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 7, 2008)

Don;t recall exactly what i got but remember being happy with the price a few years ago.  http://www.etrailer.com/bike-rack.aspx

also, keep in mind, there are different sized hitch "squares". i'd guess a jeep has 2 inch but just be sure to check before ordering.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> also, keep in mind, there are different sized hitch "squares". i'd guess a jeep has 2 inch but just be sure to check before ordering.



I think all new (this years) Thules come with interchangeable hitch sizes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg, I was just up at Mickey Finns on the Berlin Turnpike and they had two Yakima Big Horn 4 on clearance for $99. Not sure if this is a great deal or how good they are, but figured I would pass it on.


----------



## GolfingOwl (Jun 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> We have a tow package on our Grand Cherokee. I think I'd like to get a bike rack that you stick into that square hitch. Any recommendations? Something reasonably priced as we'll only use it a few times a year.



I have a Thule, 4 bike, their top of the line.  One thing to consider is whether you need to access the back hatch while the bikes are on the rack.  Most racks fold away from the car and you need to remove the bikes first.  The more expensive ones swing away fromt the car allowing you to keep the bikes on.

For me, I needed the access as we take trips in the summer from PA to NE and usually have my lab in the back who needs to get out everytime we stop.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2008)

GolfingOwl said:


> I have a Thule, 4 bike, their top of the line.  One thing to consider is whether you need to access the back hatch while the bikes are on the rack.  Most racks fold away from the car and you need to remove the bikes first.  The more expensive ones swing away fromt the car allowing you to keep the bikes on.
> 
> For me, I needed the access as we take trips in the summer from PA to NE and usually have my lab in the back who needs to get out everytime we stop.



Good advice. I think in our case, we won't need to access the back of the car until we reach our destination most of the time. Something to consider though. Thanks.


----------

